# Spalt



## SJW (28/5/08)

> Pedigree
> Traditional German land-race variety selected and grown in the area of the same name
> 
> Brewing Usage
> ...


*MOD: *Description inserted by Lord Raja Goomba I. Original post is below:

I just realised that I have never used this hop and being a Noble I feel that I should give it a go. If u have used it what r your thoughts. I will use it for German style Lagers both light and dark.

Steve


----------



## therook (28/5/08)

SJW said:


> I just realised that I have never used this hop and being a Noble I feel that I should give it a go. If u have used it what r your thoughts. I will use it for German style Lagers both light and dark.
> 
> Steve




Steve,

The only hop to use in an ALT, i love it

Rook


----------



## drsmurto (28/5/08)

An all Spalt Alt. :icon_drool2:


----------



## TidalPete (28/5/08)

therook said:


> Steve,
> 
> The only hop to use in an ALT, i love it
> 
> Rook



+1

TP :beer:


----------



## devo (28/5/08)

I used em in the couple of kolcshes I brewed last year. An excellent hop that i highly recommend.


----------



## BenH (28/5/08)

I've used Spalt in a Koelsch and an Alt. Both have been very nice. I think the Spalt adds to the 'winey' characteristics.

Sorry, I'm not a very good judge of flavour/taste, so my reference to 'winey' may be way off the mark...


----------



## petesbrew (28/5/08)

Only used it once in my partial Alt last year. Awesome.


----------



## T.D. (28/5/08)

I have some of this at home. What are people's thoughts on using it in a Pilsner in place of Saaz? Its one of the only hops that is supposedly a saaz substitute...


----------



## therook (28/5/08)

T.D. said:


> I have some of this at home. What are people's thoughts on using it in a Pilsner in place of Saaz? Its one of the only hops that is supposedly a saaz substitute...



T.D,

You have my address to send me a bottle after you have made it :icon_cheers: 

Rook


----------



## warrenlw63 (28/5/08)

A picture of young Oliver Twist Rook. :icon_chickcheers: 

Steve, never used it myself but have tried a couple of really tasty alts from other brewers that had late additions of it. Seems to have a nice herbal/minty type of character that I reckon would make an interesting pils.

Warren -


----------



## devo (28/5/08)

T.D. said:


> I have some of this at home. What are people's thoughts on using it in a Pilsner in place of Saaz? Its one of the only hops that is supposedly a saaz substitute...



Excellent substitute along other nobles like tettnang and hallertau.


----------



## hockadays (28/5/08)

I'm pretty sure MOO BREW has spalt in their pilsner and it's pretty good. I've used it in many brews and its great, unique flavour good for Alt Kolsch Hefeweizen and pils..


----------



## mfdes (28/5/08)

If any of you have tried the Moo Brew Pilsner, it is hopped exclusively with Spalt. 
Make sure you differentiate between Spalt and Spalter select. They are not the same hop.

MFS.


----------



## newguy (28/5/08)

Awesome hop for a tripel.


----------



## SJW (28/5/08)

Whats the diff between Spalt and Spalter hops then?


----------



## warrenlw63 (28/5/08)

None that I'm aware.

It's just a German suffix for region ie; Hallertau-Hallertauer, Tettnang-Tettnanger etc.

Warren -


----------



## SJW (28/5/08)

Thats what I thought, maybe MFS needs to explain.



> If any of you have tried the Moo Brew Pilsner, it is hopped exclusively with Spalt.
> Make sure you differentiate between Spalt and Spalter select. They are not the same hop.
> 
> MFS.


----------



## T.D. (28/5/08)

Perhaps he means there's a difference between "Spalt" and "Spalter Select"??? I have no idea by the way! :lol: 

Weren't there a couple of high alpha versions of these Euro hops coming out at one point - supposedly "similar" to their low alpha equivalents but higher alpha??? Maybe that is what the difference is here???


----------



## mfdes (28/5/08)

I didn't say between Spalt and Spalter, but between Spalt and Spalter Select. The latter is a new variety bred to replace Spalt, as is Hallertau Tradition which is NOT the same as Hallertau Mittlefruh.
Flavour is similar but not the same, IMO not quite as good... 

MFS.


----------



## SJW (28/5/08)

> I didn't say between Spalt and Spalter, but between Spalt and Spalter Select. The latter is a new variety bred to replace Spalt, as is Hallertau Tradition which is NOT the same as Hallertau Mittlefruh.
> Flavour is similar but not the same, IMO not quite as good...
> 
> MFS.



Right you are buddy. I get it now and your 100% correct.  

Steve


----------



## mfdes (28/5/08)

Glad to be of use


----------



## GMK (28/5/08)

I have only ever used the Spalt from Slovenia - very happy with the results....


----------



## Stuster (28/5/08)

GMK said:


> I have only ever used the Spalt from Slovenia - very happy with the results....



You sure you're not thinking about Styrian Goldings, GMK. They're from Slovenia, but AFAIK Spalt is only from the Spalt region of Germany. Link.

I think they're a nice hop in an alt. Never used them in anything else though. Hmmmm.


----------



## GMK (28/5/08)

Yep - your right tooo late at night....

Sorry... will need to pack myself off to bed and severly Chastise myself.

;-(


----------



## Kai (29/5/08)

I thought that was Mrs. Kenny's job?


----------



## Josh SA (10/9/13)

Hi all.

Ive just kegged a batch of stammtisch alt (fermented with us 05)

LHBS only had 35g of spalt so I added that at 45min plus a small addition of magnum at 60min to meet the bitterness target.

Ive read that spalt has a subtle slightly spicy flavour. The sample i tried was slightly spicy & slightly minty but i got a medicinal taste also. It was not unpleasant but i was just interested if any one else percieved similar flavour from this hop. 
The beer was 3 weeks in primary so is still green & flat when tasted.

How would you describe Spalt flavour profile. (pellets from beerbelly not sure if spalt or select).


----------



## vykuza (10/9/13)

I bought a pound of it a while back and have been using it in various recipes. It's a little less neutral than say, magnum, my go-to bittering hop. It has a balanced, orangey aroma, great smooth bitterness and a clean noble flavour. Definitely worth a try in a few styles!


----------



## manticle (10/9/13)

Nothing medicinal when I've used it Josh.

Could be something else - see how it turns out.


----------



## Green-Lobster (10/9/13)

Ive been racking off onto it with honey ,was spalter select.. Using Magnum and Perle in mash to start with. I love it . It was about 25$ a kilo 2 years ago . just finished it last brew day.


----------



## Josh SA (10/9/13)

thanks the replies guys.

sounds like ur a big spalt fan green lobster.

Nick. I will give the beer & big sniff once carbonated in search of those orange aromas.Still a bit of yeast in the sample i tasted so aroma will will prob change in next few weeks.

Manticle. Ive never had infection in my beer. the sample tasted very drinkable. 3 weeks in primary ok? Prob half the hop material ended up in fv.ok? what do you taste in spalt? thanks mate.


----------



## manticle (10/9/13)

Medicinal is not always caused by infection (and not ever having one doesn't mean you can't get one). That said, it is entirely possible that you are detecting something you associate with medicinal that is coming from the spalt. It's not a flavour I associate with the hop myself but everyone has different palates and palates are informed by psychological factors (memory association etc).

Drinking an alt right now with spalt and tett. I get subtle orange and mandarin flavours (I also get orange with tett) - almost like an orange tea. Very light hint of resin - like chinook toned down by a factor of about 10,000. Very slight floral edge. Tiny hint of woodiness and that tobacco/earth you can get with high amounts of fuggles but again very, very subtle. I'm familiar with the spice descriptor and I get a feeling at the top of the tongue that reminds me of something like all spice but the flavour itself does not. I put it down to the sensation of the resin but I could be pulling myself.

It's why I love noble and noble type hops so much - they are wonderfully subtle, wonderfully delicate and yet massively complex and layered.


----------

